# Regular Season Game 45: Houston Rockets vs. Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(24-20)/(27-18)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, January 29, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Davis / Ellis / Jackson / Harrington / Biedrins*


*Preview

The Golden State Warriors' thin frontcourt could get some help if coach Don Nelson gets his wish and the team signs free-agent forward Chris Webber.

If that doesn't happen, relying on Andris Biedrins might not be a bad backup plan.

Biedrins and the Warriors go for their eighth win in 10 games Tuesday when they visit the Houston Rockets, who could be looking for their own help in the paint if Yao Ming is sidelined for a second consecutive game.

Webber hasn't played since finishing last season with Detroit, but Nelson would welcome him back to Golden State, where Webber started his career in 1993 before a clash with Nelson resulted in Webber's trade to Washington after just one season.

"I hope that it happens to be quite honest with you," said Nelson, whose frontcourt rotation depends heavily on Biedrins and Al Harrington. "I think our team needs it."

Nelson's comment came before Biedrins grabbed a career- and NBA season-high 26 rebounds in Golden State's 106-104 win over New York on Sunday night. The 6-foot-11 center from Latvia is averaging 10.5 points and 14.5 rebounds while shooting 69.6 percent from the field in his last four games. He's second in the league in field-goal percentage at 62.5.

"Dre was a monster," forward Stephen Jackson said after the Warriors (27-18) won for the seventh time in nine games. "It was hard for anybody else to get rebounds because he was getting them all. That's what he does. He's our best rebounder on the team. If he hadn't had those 26 rebounds I think they would have killed us inside and won that game."

Nelson said he thinks adding Webber will give Golden State the depth it needs to secure a playoff spot in the competitive Western Conference, but Biedrins doesn't think he needs much help in the middle.

"Of course I take it a little bit personally because that's my job," Biedrins said. "My job is at the defensive end, rebound and block shots. I try to do my job as good as I can."

Biedrins' job could be a lot easier Tuesday if Yao hasn't recovered from an upper respiratory infection that sidelined him for the Rockets' 97-89 loss to Utah on Sunday. The Rockets (24-20) gave up 36 points in the paint in their first game without Yao this season, losing for just the third time in 12 games.

"It gave us some lanes for us to drive to the hoop and make some free throws," Jazz forward Carlos Boozer said. "(Without Yao) they really don't have any shot blockers, so we could attack a little bit."

Houston also missed Yao at the free-throw line, where the All-Star center shoots 85.3 percent. The Rockets missed 10 of their 19 free-throw attempts Sunday and are shooting just 65.6 percent from the line over their last five games.

Tracy McGrady, shooting a career-worst 67.9 percent from the line, was 0-for-3 on Sunday in his first start since returning from a knee injury Jan. 19.

"That's been our Achilles' heel all year," McGrady told the Rockets' official Web site. "Go up there and shoot with confidence. That's all I can give you. And I am one of them. This is the worst I've ever shot."

The Rockets have been outscored by an average of 12.2 points in losing their last four games against the Warriors, including both meetings this season.

Warriors point guard Baron Davis is averaging 27.3 points, 8.3 assists and 2.5 steals during Golden State's win streak over Houston.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao should take another game off if needed. Are chances of winning is higher with him around, but his health is important. McGrady should be fine. I do hope Deke plays for a few minutes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We lose this one.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Yao always has problems against Warriors so maybe it's better to start Landry or Scola to get some quickness.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL if Yao is fit you start Yao.

Too bad i will miss this game.

Wonder if Novak will get mins now?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I going to go with a loss.

Our defense sucks and our shooting sucks.

Their defense sucks, their shooting is great...

So if the law of probability is true, then:

Sucky defense against good shooting = Loss


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Losing streak of 5 negates a winning streak of 4. We just can run with a team like this. Monte Ellis will foul everyone out on this team as he runs past them for layups.

Everything has to go right in this game for us to win. We need to match them 3 for 3 and TMac needs to go off for 40pts!!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

a poster on Clutchfans posted that there will be a different starting line up tonight... I have to think its scola over chuck.

I wouldn't say that its a sure thing but the poster has had good information before.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Go Rockets, With Yao back , we can run over the Warriors.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think Tracy McTRADEME and Bonzi are out tonight.:azdaja:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

jdiggidy said:


> I think Tracy McTRADEME and Bonzi are out tonight.:azdaja:


lol at all TMac's new nicknames..

Ballscientist's Traci McLady is still my fav ::lol:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Finally Scola starts, and its paying off!! Golden State's probably tired from last night still and we're taking advantage of it

Yao beasting Mr. 26 rebounds Biedrins early on


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Take out JAMES!!!:azdaja:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mike James sighting! Lets see what he can bring...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

and we let the Warriors get back into this one... why are we jacking up so many treys??


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Actually get to watch the game live. GS doesn't look all that excited to be here. Hopefullly they will sleep walk their way through this one.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Dangerous passes!!!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Why don't they pass the ball to Yao when he actually is open?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Finally! Rockets put Novak in and some of the double teaming goes away!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Dude, is anybody here?


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow, I hate the Warriors announcers!!


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

poor mascot =(


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm really glad we held onto Novak and Landry, both are proving to be useful at given times. 

Yao on his way to a 20/20 game?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Whether we win this game or not, further proof that we don't need TMac. NOVAK FOR !!!!!


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Novak ftw!!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We need to execute.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think we need to use Novak more. If Novak learns how to play decent defense, he's a very dangerous player off the bench in my opinion.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Great NO Call!!!


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> I think we need to use Novak more. If Novak learns how to play decent defense, he's a very dangerous player off the bench in my opinion.


Plus I like him shooting 3's much more than Rafer or Head:clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

frig, 5pt game... this better not be another 4Q collapse...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Is it really that hard to realize that if the play being called is not going to work to go to another play? WTF!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Tied up......


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Tie game, holy ****.... are we seriously known as a defensive team? 'cuz I don't see the D....


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What is Rusty Hardin doing at the rockets game? Shouldn't he be working on Roger Clemens defense right now?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao is so close to 30/20... come on...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Warriors will miss a 3 and Yao will grab the rebound.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Run some clock. Come on Rockets!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Great play by rockets. That took 21 seconds and your best free throw shooter is on the line.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm surprised Yao is actually getting some calls!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Thank god for the beast known as Yao Ming. Great to see him finally have success against the Warriors.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I'm surprised Yao is actually getting some calls!!!!


Finally down the stretch. They were beating on him in the 3rd quarter.

Rafer needs to get right up on Baron's hip. I'd rather Baron drive past him than giving him room to shoot the 3.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I wish they'd leave Yao in there so he can get that final rebound... oh well, 36 and 19 will have to do. Can't wait 'til he finally gets a 40/20 game one of these days...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> yao is so close to 30/20... come on...


PO - Yao was one rebound shy of 20. Damn!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, poor Aaron Brooks can't hit anything today. Lucky for him the game was already out of reach...

Not the prettiest of wins, but it was big as it was against one of the teams we're trying to catch up to. 1.5 back of 8th/9th spot now... c'mon....


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow, poor Aaron Brooks can't hit anything today. Lucky for him the game was already out of reach...
> 
> Not the prettiest of wins, but it was big as it was against one of the teams we're trying to catch up to. 1.5 back of 8th/9th spot now... c'mon....


That was actually kinda pretty in Rockets terms. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah we won. 

Yao seems to have carried this team looking at the boxscore.

Still i was disapointted to see that Deke didnt get any minutes. I really believe he deserves minutes. Just to rest Yao. By the way Spurs are slipping. Maybe getting to 5th isnt out of the question.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

giordun said:


> We lose this one.


Just kidding!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

> Yao is an 85 percent free-throw shooter, but the team is shooting only 73 percent. He joked that Houston coach Rick Adelman should hire him to teach his teammates how to make them.
> 
> "I'm available,'' Yao said with a smile.


I'm going to start a hire Yao campaign.

Our FTs are atrocious.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Good win for us. Even though I saw the last 5 minutes I could tell our execution got better. And what happened to that mascot?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

MAN IAM SO MAD that the league pass archives doesn't have the game on i thought i would enjoy this game to watch the whole thing at once so i waited but they don't have...COME ON! but we won so thats good


----------

